# You are on the fastest route...



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice little horror story.

https://boingboing.net/2018/02/01/you-are-on-the-fastest-availab.html


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Yikes   Evil GPS.

You know...I'm almost certain this was filmed on route to my sisters old house in Western MA. Same windy, hilly dirt roads. Unlit, unmarked. It was always a real treat visiting her...especially at night during winter. I didn't see any seriously iffy bridges crossing streams though so maybe not.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hehheh!


----------

